# Game Thread for the week of 3/16: Kings vs. Raptors, Warriors, Spurs, & Grizzlies



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: Toronto (34-31) at Kings (29-36)








*vs.*











> *Tipoff: *6 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

CWEBB back in the house!

The Game Plan: Golden State (41-24) at Kings (30-36)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Reallllly short handed tonight. No Udrih, Hawes, Salmons, or Thomas.

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/011190.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win big over the Warriors! 

Martin scores 34 points as Kings beat Warriors



> The Kings showed they can influence the playoff race, even if they're not in it.
> 
> Relishing the role of potential spoilers, the Kings defeated the Warriors 122-105 in front of an announced crowd of 16,245 Tuesday night at Arco Arena.
> 
> ...


Box Score: Kings 122, Warriors 105


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonights game: Kings (31-36) at San Antonio (45-23)



> *Tipoff:* 5:30 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* AT&T Center
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Duncan has 21 in Spurs' win



> Ron Artest scored 23 points for the Kings - 17 in the first half - and Kevin Martin added 20.
> 
> The Kings got as close as a tie in the third quarter, but didn't ever get a lead after Duncan put the Spurs up 14-13 in the opening period.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's game: Kings (31-37) at Memphis (17-51)



> *Tipoff:* 5 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* FedExForum, Memphis, Tenn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Grizzlies 67, Kings 56 at the half.

No Artest, Miller or Udrih tonight. Hawes got his first career start and has 13 points and 4 rebounds.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Banged-up Kings fall to Grizzlies



> Juan Carlos Navarro scored 11 of his 22 points in the fourth quarter, and the Memphis Grizzlies held on for a 117-111 victory over the Kings on Saturday night.
> 
> Rudy Gay scored 24 points, and Darko Milicic had 19 points and 10 rebounds for Memphis, which has won consecutive games for only the second time this season. Seven Grizzlies scored in double figures, including all five starters.
> 
> ...


----------

